# A Caste-Away for Christ



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 21, 2008)

I just posted a recent event I received from my friend in India. Check it out on my blog here Dayspring Children's Home where you can see the photo of her baptism. This is what I wrote. (Note, the blog is new..)

Meet Laxmi. About five years ago a team gospel workers and orphans went to her village at night to preach the Gospel, singing the praises of God, and there she received Christ--secretly. Laxmi is from a strong Hindu family. For her to receive Christ openly means severe persecution for her.
Over time, she slowly became more open about her faith in Jesus Christ and has now openly confessed Him. She has faced many persecutions now for her faith in Jesus having been beaten several times. She has been excommunicated from her caste.

The Scripture says, "And in nothing terrified by your adversaries: which is to them an evident token of perdition, but to you of salvation, and that of God. For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake" Phil 1:28-29

In the photo Adam is baptizing our dear sister, which occurred this last Lord's Day. Please be in prayer for her. Adam reports that her desire is to stand firm in Christ no matter what may come against her.

Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 21, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Augusta (Aug 21, 2008)

May God strengthen and sustain her.


----------

